# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Northern White Lipped Python- Picture HEAVY!!! CHUNKY!!

## Painted

This is Jumanji, my beautiful Albertisii. Very docile but amazingly quick reflexes if you aren't on his good list  :Smile:

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (04-24-2015),_Albert Clark_ (04-01-2015),_AlexisFitzy_ (09-06-2014),_Alicia_ (09-12-2014),ballpythonluvr (09-12-2014),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (09-10-2014),DC+loki (04-02-2015),dr del (09-07-2014),FelBR (01-15-2020),MarkS (11-30-2014),_Mike41793_ (09-06-2014),SnakeBalls (12-31-2014),wolfy-hound (09-21-2015)

----------


## alan12013

He's shiny lol   Very cool.

----------

Painted (09-05-2014)

----------


## Painted

Thanks! His species is extremely aggressive, so I usually tell people the beauty is worth the bites when taming them down. If they LET you tame them down. 
Very amazing species to read about if you are into that sort of thing as well. They take a very long time to sexually mature, are unbelievably beautiful in the sun, usually temperamental (babies are like agents of the devil) and have the most teeth out of all python species. Or at least that is what I read on one site, but people can definitely prove me wrong on that one if they have the evidence  :Smile:

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Wow gorgeous snake! Love his iridescence  :Very Happy:  thanks for sharing your feisty one lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Painted (09-06-2014)

----------


## dr. malcom

awesome snake! deff a pretty species, I want one soo bad

----------

Painted (09-06-2014)

----------


## Sonny1318

Very cool, haven't seen one in a while. Beautiful, enjoy.

----------

Painted (09-06-2014)

----------


## Kamerick

Never seen these before. Awesome snake!

----------

Painted (09-06-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

Wicked awesome looking snake. Be sure to keep us updated with pics!

----------

Painted (09-06-2014)

----------


## Painted

Thanks guys!! I don't know why I didn't think to post pictures on here until recently, but I will be sure to add more. Thanks for your comments! Jumanji appreciates them, too.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (09-07-2014)

----------


## Tikall

Wonderful snake! Thanks so much for sharing pictures. I never get tired of seeing them.

----------

Painted (09-09-2014)

----------


## HVani

Beautiful animal.  One of my favorite python species.

----------

Painted (09-09-2014)

----------


## Painted

Thanks again! He is really good with people once out of the enclosure but his cage aggression is phenomenal. I will have to take an example video one of these days, but the behavior they display with lashing their tails all around the enclosure is literally one of a kind. I have seen other species do the same technique but not to the same effect as the albertisii. Other than the reticulated, he is probably my favorite python species- if I _had_ to pick, lol.

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

This species has long since needed attention. Wonderful specimen and great job. Maybe they're just misunderstood like every other 'aggresive' species that proved to be tame over the years? I guess I wouldn't know. 
Love his bronze and gold colors though, with that beautiful black head and white lips to boot.

----------

Painted (09-14-2014)

----------


## Painted

> This species has long since needed attention. Wonderful specimen and great job. Maybe they're just misunderstood like every other 'aggresive' species that proved to be tame over the years? I guess I wouldn't know. 
> Love his bronze and gold colors though, with that beautiful black head and white lips to boot.



I couldn't agree with you more. They are very aggressive babies, but that is mostly due to importing them wild caught- as not many people have the patience to wait for their long earned sexual maturation. 
Actual captive bred Northern or Southern white lipped python babies are noticeably less aggressive and I would even compare their attitude of a nippy carpet python.

However, Jumanji is a wild caught animal and despite all the factors that should only heighten his aggression, he has tamed down very well. I think they are very misunderstood and people just don't get the chance to seem them enough. As for his color, I have never loved anything's true appearance (beauty in their genes) more than the Northern White Lipped. Some people hate the gold, but to me it finalized the beautiful sheen they were born to wear proudly. 

He has become a very docile, beautiful boy.
Thanks again, everyone.

----------

_alan12013_ (09-14-2014),_Bluebonnet Herp_ (01-03-2015)

----------


## Painted

Here is a better shot of his face:

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (01-03-2015)

----------


## jackal_727

Beautiful. I have a liasis fuscus, water python, and I love her. White lipped python is on my short list.

----------

Painted (09-18-2014)

----------


## Painted

Post pictures of your water python?  :Smile:

----------


## Painted

She is just the sweetest. Baby Northern!! Female, too  :Smile:

----------


## Painted

And last photo update, my 12 year old cousin handling my sexually mature male, Northern White, Jumanji.

----------


## Painted

He's a pretty awesome scarf.

----------


## Cumminsman

> Here is a better shot of his face:


Look at that.... Um? Snake. Yeah that's it, the snake. Lol

----------


## Cumminsman

Very awesome!

----------

Painted (11-18-2014)

----------


## Painted

> Very awesome!


Thanks, haha. Honestly I wouldn't have posted it with him pulling my shirts all the way down, but it is SO hard to capture his white jaw at a decent angle  :Sad:  Sorry if it's offensive!

----------


## Cumminsman

> Thanks, haha. Honestly I wouldn't have posted it with him pulling my shirts all the way down, but it is SO hard to capture his white jaw at a decent angle  Sorry if it's offensive!


Not offended here! Beautiful snake!(and owner!)

----------

Painted (11-20-2014)

----------


## Painted

Thank you! Haha. He is a good buddy  :Smile:

----------


## platinumbp

He is absolutely beautiful! I would love to see a pic of him in the sun. He has such amazing color. I love that deep gold, it looks almost golden/khaki. He looks almost metallic. Amazing!

----------


## Painted

> He is absolutely beautiful! I would love to see a pic of him in the sun. He has such amazing color. I love that deep gold, it looks almost golden/khaki. He looks almost metallic. Amazing!


Here is a professional picture made of him in the sun  :Smile:

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (01-03-2015),platinumbp (12-09-2014)

----------


## Cumminsman

Yeah, he is just a bad ass snake! His colors just amaze me!

----------

Painted (11-28-2014)

----------


## salt

He is absolutely stunning.

----------

Painted (11-28-2014)

----------


## Painted

Thank you. I actually put him up for vote on the Herp of the Month, so hopefully others will get to see him, too. They are a really brilliant species and I wish it were easier to frequent breeding them in the trade. Such requirements are needed, though  :Sad:  Maybe one day! Thanks for all your comments!

----------


## JMinILM

He is very pretty!

----------

Painted (01-02-2015)

----------


## Painted

> He is very pretty!


Thank you  :Smile:  He is a lady's man, for sure xD

----------


## platinumbp

Incredible looking snake! What is their natural habitat? I mean are they arboreal? Do they hang out in the water sometimes?

----------

Painted (12-27-2014)

----------


## Painted

> Incredible looking snake! What is their natural habitat? I mean are they arboreal? Do they hang out in the water sometimes?


These animals are actually water lovers! They catch fish, small birds, rodents and occasionally small lizards in the wild. For my set up, I have multiple branches to provide options, multiple ground- partly submerged hides, a huge water bowl and clutter  :Razz:  They are known for being a jack of all trades species. They love it all xD

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-30-2014)

----------


## SRMD

wow that is one stunning snake

----------

Painted (12-28-2014)

----------


## Painted

> wow that is one stunning snake



Thank you! He's a good boy in real life, too  :Razz:  Not just in pictures, I promise xD

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-30-2014)

----------


## ratchet

Wow, thanks for sharing! I've never seen one before... I'm thinking I'll be reading into these guys and snooping around, haha. Very pretty snake!

----------

Painted (01-02-2015)

----------


## Painted

> Wow, thanks for sharing! I've never seen one before... I'm thinking I'll be reading into these guys and snooping around, haha. Very pretty snake!


Thanks for looking! I always love people who can appreciate a D'Albertisii for the beautiful animals they are, despite the stigma  :Smile: 
Good luck hunting and researching! They are easily the most rewarding species I've ever kept. I wish you the happiest hunt  :Razz:

----------


## gameonpython

Such a pretty snake! Love the coloring!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

Painted (01-02-2015)

----------


## Painted

Thank you! I am going to upload a few more pictures of him!

----------

_Bluebonnet Herp_ (01-03-2015)

----------


## Painted

I haven't responded or updated anyone in quite awhile, but I am in the process of job search and graduation with my psychology degree. So bear with me!!! Here is a link to a video update on my newer female Northern White. She is the future female mate to my male Jumanji that you've seen in the previous pictures. My other Whites are doing great as well, but I don't prefer to post them all at once  :Razz:  Then you'd lose interest after seeing them all! Haha. Thanks!  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Stk2NgZk-oY

P.S. When I say future mate, I mean way in the future. This female (Sakai) is only two years of age and Jumanji my male is almost 7 years old. Definitely not a realistic pair at all! I am making this disclaimer so if it was brought up, I can say I addressed it already. Hehe, thanks again and I hope you enjoy the video.

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (04-24-2015)

----------


## Albert Clark

Amazing looking reptile!  :Good Job:

----------


## Painted

Thank you  :Smile:  My Whites have my heart.

Oh, I just found this picture. I had to post it. I simply couldn't refrain. Haha.

----------

_Fraido_ (07-03-2016),Herpo (01-22-2016),wolfy-hound (09-21-2015)

----------


## Painted

My female Northern White, Sakai, is training my boyfriend into proper stance. She is a very stern overlord.

----------

Herpo (01-22-2016)

----------


## anicatgirl

Ahhhh I laughed! Ty for the pic!

----------

Painted (05-07-2015)

----------


## Painted

P.S. That bite mark on my face is from a baby Argentine, nothing serious. No White Lipped trauma here.

----------

Herpo (01-22-2016)

----------


## Painted

Update on my female, Sakai  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -

I am happy this thread is here, it makes it easy to review my progress.

----------

Herpo (01-22-2016)

----------


## midgard

Wow beautiful!

----------

Painted (05-30-2015)

----------


## anicatgirl

Still lovely snakes. Appreciate the pics  :Very Happy:

----------

Painted (05-30-2015)

----------


## Painted

Thanks guys, sorry to keep blowing this thread up! I just want to build a bank of Northern White Lipped pictures, haha.

----------


## M.P.C

Why in the world are you appologizing when we all have the same goal as you with this thread, tons of pic of that absolutly gorgeous snake

----------

Herpo (01-22-2016),Painted (05-30-2015)

----------


## anicatgirl

> Why in the world are you appologizing when we all have the same goal as you with this thread, tons of pic of that absolutly gorgeous snake


Seriously, this... Very pretty. Love it. Moar.

----------

Herpo (01-22-2016),Painted (05-30-2015)

----------


## Painted

Thank you! Sorry to say "sorry", haha. I am just embarrassed at how proud I am of my Northerns. I am fully expecting you all to become tired of my endless posts. 

When my Southern is larger, I plan to post endless shots of him as well! He's just a baby now, though. Here is Kyoto!

----------


## Painted

And another shot of my Northern female, Sakai! I look AWFUL! But she looks adorable, so I cutting my losses  :Smile:

----------


## anicatgirl

Kyoto is such a wee little worm! He makes your female look huge! Plz, you don't look remotely awful, btw  :Very Happy:

----------

Painted (05-30-2015)

----------


## Painted

Thank you, haha. And he is a very angry worm, that's for sure xD

----------


## Painted

Updated pictures  :Smile:

----------


## Painted

Aaaannd my arm because I clearly have an obsession.

----------

Herpo (01-22-2016),_Reinz_ (01-22-2016)

----------


## Herpo

Stunning snake, and stunning tattoo to boot! I'm enjoying this thread! I might be able to get a white lipped later on (much later). They're being bred by high profile breeders over here. One day...

----------


## Prognathodon

Meanie! A reptile store I trust just got a white-lipped python in, and the family chant is "No new snakes". You're making it hard!  


Sent using software and hardware

----------


## Painted

> Stunning snake, and stunning tattoo to boot! I'm enjoying this thread! I might be able to get a white lipped later on (much later). They're being bred by high profile breeders over here. One day...


Thank you very much! I had hoped this thread would be found by people who genuinely enjoy the species. They need a more positive light from most keepers, imo. 

Do you mind if I ask how much they go for over in AU? I'm shrouded in US sales, haha.

----------


## Painted

> Meanie! A reptile store I trust just got a white-lipped python in, and the family chant is "No new snakes". You're making it hard!  
> 
> 
> Sent using software and hardware


I'd change that chant  :Wink:  But in all seriousness, they are the most rewarding species I've ever had the pleasure of meeting. If any snake deserves the golden exemption, it'd be this species! I sincerely hope you can bring one home eventually!

<3

----------


## Reinz

Thanks for the education on White Lips, a good thread.

Love your Awsome tattoo!  :Snake:

----------

Painted (01-23-2016)

----------


## Painted

> Thanks for the education on White Lips, a good thread.
> 
> Love your Awsome tattoo!


Thank you very much! I want nothing more than this species to have a positive light in this hobby. When I first jumped into the species, you wouldn't believe some of the things that I was told. 

"Oh, he hasn't bitten you, yet? He must be actively dying. I've seen white lips and they always bite unless sick."
"Don't worry princess, he'll bite you."
"You really think YOU can breed those?"

So much negativity :l Thanks for reading my post and enjoying the pictures. These animals mean the world to me.

----------


## Painted

Okay guys! NEW ADDITION TO DA FAMILY!!  :Very Happy: 

I should start out by saying that I haven't been this happy in a long time. My fiance kicked me out of his house last Fall after I discovered he'd been cheating on me. This was a six year relationship, a man that I loved... who I was engaged to and lived with in our HOME. Ever since then, I have been a little broken inside. The upheaval was devastating for me and my animals. I am slowly rebuilding my life and today, I was sold a gem. This species was the reason I chose to better myself in the hobby... when I first started working with them years ago. They gave me incentive to be better than the person I was yesterday and thus, it is only fitting that this same species comes back to me now. After everything that has happened, this species will force me to go forward. 


I introduce to you.... my beloved 2012 Southern White Lipped Python, C.B. from Tom K line! A good friend here in Louisville, KY had to sell his pair of Southerns and though he already sold his female, I was able to bring home this very sweet male. He's perfect in every way! I'll be thinking of names but PLEASE any suggestions would be so cherished! Thank y'all so much.

----------

_Ashley96_ (07-08-2016),Firefighter1719 (07-10-2016),_GoingPostal_ (07-03-2016),_Reinz_ (07-03-2016)

----------


## Reinz

Congrats on your good looking guy, you look so happy!

I know one name that you won't use!  :Very Happy:  

Best on your road to recovery.

----------

Painted (07-16-2016)

----------


## Terminal

Very nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Painted (07-16-2016)

----------


## John1982

Nice score.  :Good Job:

----------

Painted (07-16-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Beautiful snake!

But wait.... HE kicked YOU out because you found out HE was cheating??! What a lowlife, that really sucks, but I'm glad you're moving on and enjoying your lovely snakes!

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------

Painted (07-16-2016)

----------


## Slim

Beautiful snake!

Your D-bag ex needs to have his vison checked.  He clearly wasn't seeing straight...

----------

Painted (07-16-2016)

----------


## Painted

Haha, my name was Brianna (before I legally changed it- but yes, I prefer not to use that name or "Bree"). As I'm sure you know, I started out pretty defensive and ignorant in this hobby. I felt like I was fighting an uphill battle all the time and because of that, I refused to see the plain help people were trying to give. I definitely can't take any of that back and you better believe it's embarrassing, but I won't deny it either. 

That isn't why I changed my first name, but most people don't know that bit. So I explained it xD Thank you for your support and well wishes. I hope to continue to grow up as a person as well as a keeper.

----------


## Painted

> Beautiful snake!
> 
> But wait.... HE kicked YOU out because you found out HE was cheating??! What a lowlife, that really sucks, but I'm glad you're moving on and enjoying your lovely snakes!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


Apparently he had fallen in love with a coworker and wanted to continue his life with her, so I went back to my parent's home. It's been rough. White Lipped always seem to bring me around, though. Thank you for your support. 

I hope to find someone better, but if not- SNAKES!!! <3  :Very Happy:

----------

_Fraido_ (07-16-2016)

----------


## Painted

> Beautiful snake!
> 
> Your D-bag ex needs to have his vison checked.  He clearly wasn't seeing straight...


Thank you  :Smile:  He left me for someone 16 years older... maybe I just wasn't the image he wanted. No idea. Haha. Thank you for your comment, it made me smile.

----------


## Painted



----------

_Fraido_ (07-16-2016)

----------


## Painted

Oh, I specifically mentioned Phoenix Frankenfield (the name) so that people can add me on Facebook. I mean, all you'll ever see are snake pictures but ya know!

----------


## Painted



----------

_Fraido_ (07-16-2016)

----------


## Painted

Northern photos, random pictures that I have laying around.

----------

_Fraido_ (07-16-2016),_Reinz_ (07-16-2016)

----------


## Reinz

Good shots, love that iridescence!  :Smile:

----------

Painted (07-16-2016)

----------


## Prognathodon

We went to Reptile Rapture (Monona WI, a Madison suburb), and while I was there I asked if I could see one of their baby northern white-lipped girls. Two of the employees refused to try to get them out, and the owner went looking for a snake hook. Apparently these are *really* feisty babies! Once he got one out, she was really good for us - passed her back and forth between my husband and I, and the most she did was an open-mouthed threatening strike (no contact) toward my husband. The owner, his family, and employees were all amazed.  

Unfortunately, the pretty pretty girls were out of my price range.  But a Woma followed me home . 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

